# Apache 2.4: VirtualHost Invalid command 'AssignUserID'



## allan_sundry (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi!

I have many Apache 2.2 virtual hosts with the same configuration:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin  webmaster@site.com
    ServerName  site.com
    ServerAlias www.site.com
    DocumentRoot /home/site.com/htdocs/
    ErrorLog     /home/site.com/logs/error.log
    CustomLog    /home/site.com/logs/access.log common
    AssignUserID site.com ftp
    <Directory /home/site.com/htdocs/>
        DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
        Options Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
   </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```
I get errors when trying to run the same configuration on Apache 2.4:

```
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration:
AH00526: Syntax error on line 8 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/Includes/site.com.conf:
Invalid command 'AssignUserID', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included   in the server configuration
```
Unfortunately the apache24 port can not be compiled with support MPM_ITK.

Help solve the problem.


----------



## allan_sundry (Jul 11, 2014)

I contacted the maintainer of the port apache24:


> You need to load mpm-itk into apache 2.4. There is pending port with
> mpm-itk for apache 2.4:
> 
> https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=188992
> ...


Maybe someone can help in creating a port?


----------



## allan_sundry (Jul 14, 2014)

Author:	ohauer
Date:	Sun Jul 13 23:21:40 2014 UTC (8 hours, 12 minutes ago)
Changed paths:	6
Log Message:	
- new port mod_mpm_itk for apache24

apache2-mpm-itk (just mpm-itk for short) is an MPM (Multi-Processing Module)
for the Apache web server. mpm-itk allows you to run each of your vhost
under a separate uid and gid - in short, the scripts and configuration files
for one vhost no longer have to be readable for all the other vhosts.

WWW: http://mpm-itk.sesse.net/

PR:		188992
Submitted by:	Lukasz Wasikowski <lukasz@wasikowski.net>


----------

